# what's considered good topsoil/loam?



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

wondering what type of topsoil/loam folks order for their reno.


----------



## LawnKiller (Jun 9, 2021)

If you're doing an overseed then I recommend compost over topsoil. Topsoil often contains a lot more junk, like stones, bark, and weed seeds.

If you can get hold of any then I recommend peat compost instead as it's almost always pure and will save having to riddle all the crap you don't want on your lawn.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

LawnKiller said:


> If you're doing an overseed then I recommend compost over topsoil. Topsoil often contains a lot more junk, like stones, bark, and weed seeds.
> 
> If you can get hold of any then I recommend peat compost instead as it's almost always pure and will save having to riddle all the crap you don't want on your lawn.


^^^This.^^^ Topsoil is.......well...............anything that happens to be on top including a lot of weed seeds. It can also be anything from clay to sand and anything in between.

Compost is "cooked" and therefore most weed seeds will be killed in the composting process.


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

LawnKiller said:


> If you're doing an overseed then I recommend compost over topsoil. Topsoil often contains a lot more junk, like stones, bark, and weed seeds.
> 
> If you can get hold of any then I recommend peat compost instead as it's almost always pure and will save having to riddle all the crap you don't want on your lawn.





Deadlawn said:


> LawnKiller said:
> 
> 
> > If you're doing an overseed then I recommend compost over topsoil. Topsoil often contains a lot more junk, like stones, bark, and weed seeds.
> ...


well this is for Reno and need to top dress for soil to seed contact. tyring to figure out what to get - topsoil vs loam. Compost did not even corss my mind.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

jackallis said:


> well this is for Reno and need to top dress for soil to seed contact. tyring to figure out what to get - topsoil vs loam. Compost did not even corss my mind.


My point was that "topsoil" as well as "loam" are very generic terms. In other words, they could be anything. Compost would be a better choice if you can find a good bulk supplier.


----------

